# Nahlinsen für FZ50



## Olli.P (26. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,


sind diese Nahlinsen wohl was für die FZ50 

Was meint ihr??

Die Originale ist mir doch wohl ein wenig zu teuer...


----------



## Joachim (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Oh weih - also für 20 Teuro wirste nicht all zu viel erwarten dürfen. 

Ich hab meinem Schatzi einen "Marumi Achromaten" (+5) für die FZ50 gekauft - diese sollen laut diverser Foto-Foren die bessere Wahl sein. Vergleiche konnte ich bislang nicht machen aber der Achromat lässt einen sehr dicht heran und bildet scharf und nahezu verzeichnungsfrei ab.

Siehe auch:
http://www.amazon.de/Marumi-Achromat-Nahlinse-Makro-55mm/dp/B000VYYV00/ref=pd_sbs_ph_title_2

http://www.photohomepage.de/fotolexikon_a_achromat.htm


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Hi,

ich habe es mal gewagt und die Nahlinsen für Zwanzig Teuro gekauft.... 

Hier die ersten Bilder :

1.  2. 

Beide mit Stativ, gleicher Abstand, gleiche Einstellungen.

Das 1. mit +10

Das 2. mit ohne Nahlinse


----------



## Joachim (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Hallo Olli,

buddel mal das Blümchen aus und schick es uns rüber für eine Vergleichsbelichtung mit FZ50 und Achromaten 

Nee Spaß ... Wie dicht warst du denn dran? Und für eine Bewertung der Qualität kannst du ja mal ein feineres Kästchenmuster Vollformatig ablichten, denn da sieht man besser ob es zu stärkeren Verzerrungen kommt ... 

Also: Mehr Foddos büdde!


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Hi Joachim,

bei den Bildern war die Entfernung ca. 40-50 cm wegen dem Stativ. 

Ich wollte doch sicher gehen das ich nichts verändere.  

Mal sehen, ob ich da noch was Besseres finde........

Also, ich bleib am Ball.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Hi Joachim,

da dieses wohl nur ein zweier Dialog ist, hier nun ein paar neue Bilder für dich..... 

Alle Bilder wurden im Abstand von ca. 7cm im Automatic Modus gemacht

Zoom 35mm.... 

Zoom 35mm +10 

Zoom 35mm +4 

Zoom 50mm +4 

Zoom 50mm +10 

Zoom 50mm  

Vielleicht melden sich ja auch noch andere Fotoexperten zu Wort...... 

Übrigens:

Was ist ein feineres Kästchenmuster  

Bin ja noch Anfenger..........

Wer möchte, kann auch die Original in 3264x2448 per E-Mail bekommen.


----------



## Joachim (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Kästchenmuster? Nen Mathematik-Block oder - Heft bzw. Milimeterpapier?  Und dann das ganze mal im 90° Winkel ablichten, ruhig aus verschiedenen Entfernungen ...


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Hi Joachim,

dann mach ich das mal........ 

Und was hälste von den Sonnenblumenbildern.


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Moin Olaf,

ich wollte gestern schon Vergleichsbilder von unserer Kamera und dem Achromat einstellen. Ich hatte mir auch ein Löwenmäulchen und einen Sonnenhut (ähnlich Deiner __ Sonnenblume) geschnappt.
Leider ist mein Monitor derzeit etwas "indisponiert", sodass ich stellenweise nicht mal die Qualität der eigenen Bilder richtig beurteilen kann. 

Zu Deinen Bilder kann ich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung wiedergeben, soweit ich das unter den Voraussetzungen hier überhaupt beurteilen kann.
Die ersten beiden sind etwas dunkel, dafür aber anscheinend scharf. Scharf ist auch Bild 3. 
Bild 4 kann ich nicht genau sagen.... 
5 + 6 sind stellenweise bzw. komplett unscharf.
Mach mal folgendes, wenn nicht schon geschehen:
Rädchen auf A ->Blendenpriorität und dann die Blendenzahl größer wählen. Dazu mit dem Daumen das Rädchen hinten rechts an der Kamera drehen.
Stell damit mal schrittweise größer auf 5,0 oder noch höher und mach immer wieder Fotos.
Durch das Stativ ist wackeln ja so gut wie ausgeschlossen und evtl. entstehende längere Verschlußzeiten dürften kein Problem sein.

Ich such nachher mal noch das Millimeterpapier...  

Und das Lumix-Buch nehm ich heute mit auf den Schlepper. Vielleicht habt ich ja mal 5 oder mehr Minuten Zeit zum Reinlesen.


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Hi Annett,

das die Bilder mal heller oder dunkler sind, kommt daher das ich sie draussen auf der Terrasse gemacht hab.

Das war dann mal die sonne da und dann wieder wech........


----------



## capsicum (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Nahlinsen für FZ50*

Hallo, 

das Thema ist ja schon ein wenig älter, aber vllt. kann ich noch was brauchbares beisteuern.  

Ich nutze die Raynox DCR 150 und Raynox DCR 250 mit meiner FZ50, mit den beiden Linsen kann ich wirklich Kleinstobjekte toll ablichten. Der Schärfebereich ist jedoch selbst bei F11 sehr knapp. 

Hier mal Beispielbilder von mir, erst mal mit der 150er: 

http://home.fotocommunity.de/kazi/index.php?id=835624&d=9400023

und mit der 250er:

http://home.fotocommunity.de/kazi/index.php?id=835624&d=9549781

Gruß
Katja


----------

